# Problem with wireless card on Toshiba Satellite laptop



## emil9216 (Aug 2, 2010)

My wireless card is Realtek 8187B and it seems that it doesn't work properly because it can't detect any wireless network. Do I need some external PCI card to get this card to work? My OS is Windows XP and the card has drivers installed on it.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

You don't need any external card for a normal working laptop wireless connection.

Download and run this Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector, click the *Networks* link on the upper left and paste a screen shot of that screen here. Note that this application requires NET Framework to run. If you get an error about a missing function, download and install NET Framework. For machines with no Internet connection, download this NET Framework 3.5 Full Package on another machine and transfer it with removable media to the problem machine.

To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the _*Alt*_ key and press the *PrtScn* key. Open the Windows PAINT application and _*Paste*_ the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the _*Manage Attachments*_ button to upload it here.


----------



## emil9216 (Aug 2, 2010)

This is a screen shot from Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector but it doesn't detect the wireless network.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Is the wireless switched on? I think that for Toshiba the switch is a slide switch on the front and the LED is red for ON.


----------



## emil9216 (Aug 2, 2010)

This is my laptop model - Toshiba Satellite. It doesn't have a manual switch but the wireless adapter is enabled, just can't detect the wireless network. Are you sure it doesn't require an external USB Wi-Fi device?


----------



## ktulu11 (Jun 22, 2010)

Is the wireless device enabled within device manager? Do you have the IP properties set to Dynamic or Static addressing?


----------



## khatikbbdn72 (Apr 19, 2010)

@ktulu11


> Do you have the IP properties set to Dynamic or Static addressing?


it doesnt detect signal.. ip is later issue..
back to u guys


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *devmgmt.msc*

Please respond to *all* the following steps.


Under *Network adapters*, please tell me all the devices listed. 
Are there any devices under *Network adapters* that have a red x displayed?
Also, are there any devices anywhere in the *Device Manager* display with yellow *?* or *!* displayed?

It would be best if you could post a screen shot of Device Manager with the *Network adapters* and *Other devices* sections expanded.

To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the _*Alt*_ key and press the *PrtScn* key. Open the Windows PAINT application and _*Paste*_ the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the _*Manage Attachments*_ button to upload it here.


----------



## emil9216 (Aug 2, 2010)

This is a screen shot from my device manager. I have one disabled device because I couldn't find a driver for it and my sound card is working fine without it, anyway.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

It's starting to look like the wireless is switched off, or the wireless card is broken.

Have you tried opening the access door on the bottom and reseating the card and the antenna leads?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> It doesn't have a manual switch but the wireless adapter is enabled ...


Enabled and switched on are two different things. If there is no physical switch then there surely is a key combination and/or software utility. Fn + F2 is popular, but have no idea what Toshiba might use.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

My little Toshiba uses a fancy function key setup to step through the wireless and the bluetooth enable/disable, it's quite confusing until you get used to it.


----------

